# Orientation of wood when joining to create surfaces. Pics.



## civ (May 19, 2014)

I'm wondering a few things about board orientation when joining to create surfaces. If I join pieces of wood length side to length side and glue/ cure them in some cauls, will they bow over time?










If I get more creative with the wood orientation like whats shown in the image below, would that help prevent bowing? Im thinking yes but cant help having a little bit of doubt. It's a lot more work and wondering if it's even worth it. It does look nice but for what im using them for, most of the wood is going to be hidden anyways. Only the edges really will be visible.










Please advise. Just so you know,... the final surface dimensions will be 29.5" x 14.5" x 1.25". Thanks.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Wood expands more across the grain than it does lengthwise with the grain so the configuration in the second photo does not work well. As the wood expands sideway it will break the joint where the two different orientations meet.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> configuration in the second photo does not work well.

Nor does the configuration shown in photo #3. No matter the pattern, any cross grain situation is subject to damage from seasonal expansion/contraction.

The only acceptable construction is that shown in photo #1.


----------



## civ (May 19, 2014)

What about cupping? The method in pic #1 I feel will cup like crazy. I an familiar with alternating the end grain. I was thinking the pieces of wood in pic #2 would bow and cup to a minimum because the pieces are so short. Just under 8" each piece. You really think that they will bow and cup so much that they would destroy their joints?


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Long grain to end grain is not strong and like others have said the expansion will cause joint failure.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't see any difference between #1 and #3, or between #2 and #4.

The problem with #2 and #4 is that there are cross grain pieces locked in with no ability for side to side movement. If #1 and #3 are edge glued with good 90° edges and clamped on a good horizontal plane kept flat with cauls, would produce the best glue up.


















.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

civ said:


> What about cupping? The method in pic #1 I feel will cup like crazy. I an familiar with alternating the end grain. I was thinking the pieces of wood in pic #2 would bow and cup to a minimum because the pieces are so short. Just under 8" each piece. You really think that they will bow and cup so much that they would destroy their joints?


It is not a matter of bowing and cupping, the boards will expand more across the grain than the ones with the grain running in the other direction, where they meet will be forced apart as previously explained.


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Breadboard ends will keep it from cupping but they have be attached properly to allow top to expand and contract.


----------



## civ (May 19, 2014)

Ok, there are only 2 examples. I attached two images and added them inline with my post. I just thought that because each board will have two .3125" tongues and grooves per edge that it would be strong enough to withstand anything. Its fine ill do edge to edge. Not even going to to the tongue and groove method. Think i do edge to edge with large self made tenon biscuits. Thanks


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> I just thought that because each board will have two .3125" tongues and grooves per edge that it would be strong enough to withstand anything.

No, almost any joint for that type of construction is never "strong enough". Sooner or later, something will "give".


----------

